# soil pipe diameter?



## stewart (15 Aug 2006)

Hi all
Does anyone know the outside/inside diameter of this?.

I'd like to connect up the 100mm flexible hose that goes into my extractor to it and make a small ducted arrangement - at the moment I have to keep changing hoses!

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## lugo35 (15 Aug 2006)

think its 110mm od but not 100%


----------



## DaveL (15 Aug 2006)

Lugo is quite correct, its 110mm. Its a plot to make our joining of stuff more difficult. :twisted: :roll: 

Look hereto see how I got around this problem. I think Adam used a hot air gun to join the two different size pipes together.


----------



## Freetochat (15 Aug 2006)

Check out this link. One will do your conversion for you.


----------



## Pecker (15 Aug 2006)

Just a note of caution, MOST soil pipe is indeed 110mm but there are some that are 112mm. It might not sound a lot but it is!

Axminster do sell an adaptor for about £7 to help get over the problem. Mine is actually on order as I speak - I'll let you know how good it is.

An old friend of mine use to use the soil pipe jointers (a short plastic pipe with a rubber seal inside) to join them. The flexi tube was sealed in using silicone - he swore by it, but I've not tried it myself.
mark


----------



## stewart (15 Aug 2006)

thanks for the replies, all
and it seemed so simple!
I've thought about making my own blast gates, but think it will only save me about £20 and I can use the time more profitably, so I've gone the bought route - 3 blast gates from Axminster and 2 Y junctions. With clips it comes to about £50 - I've got enough flexible ducting to connect my table saw and woodrat permanently - there's then one pipe left to connect to bandsaw, thicknesser, etc - as these are all on wheels they need to be moved before they can be connected up.

the sudden rush to ducting comes after a day sneezing permanently after an afternoon working with mdf yesterday - i think i need to make my dust extraction as easy as possible...now where's that link from ages ago about remote controlled switching on of an extractor????? :roll: 

cheers 
Stewart


----------



## WellsWood (16 Aug 2006)

stewart":36bwxzj3 said:


> ...now where's that link from ages ago about remote controlled switching on of an extractor????? :roll:
> 
> cheers
> Stewart



If you mean the one that works with switched blast gates it's here:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product....last+gate+switch&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=4

.... be sitting down, cheap it aint!
BTW anyone know how to make this work with an NVR switched machine?

Mark


----------



## Barry Burgess (16 Aug 2006)

There is a simple solution Cut say a 1-2" section of the 110mm pipe . Cut a piece out of the pipe so that it can fit on the inside of the 110mm pipe - glue in place. This reduction then allows it to fit a 100mm pipe or gate.
If you are in France on holiday go into the DIY and buy some of their soil pipe its 100mm and comes in 1m or 2m lengths. Do the same as above. The convertion is complete


----------



## stewart (16 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the link, Mark - a bit out of the price range!
Barry, thanks for the tip on joining hose to pipe - if I'm ever in France I'll be sure to learn the French for soil pipe!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Barry Burgess (16 Aug 2006)

Stewart Don't forget with a heat gun you can mould most things with PVC piping


----------



## stewart (16 Aug 2006)

Merci, Barry!
Another tool to add to the list!
Cheers
Stewart


----------

